# Wanted: fly tying vice?



## americanforkdude (Sep 13, 2007)

Anyone have an old vice they don't use or an extra vice they would want to sell? I'm not looking to break the bank but looking to find a mediocre vice for sale. Thinking about getting back into it a little. Any other supplies you might have i would be interested as well.


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

Sportsman's Warehouse has a boxed set of tools and a AA vice that is well worth the money.

It goes for under $40.00 and it may be even closer to $30.00.

The tools are good and the vice will last a very long time.

You can pay a lot more, but to start out, this is a great kit.
It is also great tp take with you to the stream side.

No feathers, hooks or other materials come with it, just the basic tools and vice.

They also sell a smaller boxed kit for even less.
The vice in that kit is not as nice, but it works great, even for size 20 hooks.


----------



## flyguy7 (Sep 16, 2007)

http://www.flyfishtools.com/servlet/the-32/crown-vise,crown-vice,crown-fly/Detail

This is a pretty good vise for the money. I used one way back in the day and it works pretty well. Its pretty much a Regal knock-off. When it comes to tools, you are going to get what you pay for. DO NOT GET THE CHEAPEST SCISSORS OR BOBBIN AVAILABLE. These are the two items you want to make sure you do not skimp on. Cheap scissors will work as well as those round ended ones we all used in first grade. Cheap bobbins usually have imperfections on the inner tube and will fray and break your thread halfway through a fly. You will not be able to see the flaw but your thread sure will. Make sure to use a bobbin with a ceramic insert in the feeder tube. Dr Slick makes the best kit out there, IMHO. I have sold probably 8 or 9 dozen of these kits over the years and never had a single person that was dissapointed. http://www.mudhole.com/Shop-Our-Catalog/Gift-Ideas/Dr-Slick-Tyer-Tool-Kit

Your looking at $90 bucks for a vise and **** good tool kit. Not a cheap-O wally world special either. If you do one thing avoid the kits with the materials. The materials they put in those kits is junk and is leftover garbage that didn't pass Q.A. Decide what you plan on tying, get the materials for that fly, and eventually you will accrue yourself a nice selection of materials for the flies you need to tie instead of a bunch of yellow dubbing, baby blue chenille, and kelly green duck quills.


----------



## mateo (Nov 12, 2007)

A few years ago I bought a decent vise off of ebay for very little money. You might look into that.


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

Try Payson Sports. They are going out of business and have some decent deals on fly tying equipment. I went down there the other day and bought some tying stuff for about 50% off.


----------

